# Sopportazione



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

io nn sopporto più niente e nessuno
mi da fastidio qualsiasi cosa
dal post che si leggono, ai programmi alla tv
ma soprattutto nn sopporto più la gente

capita anche a voi?


----------



## Nicka (10 Settembre 2014)

Io ultimamente sto facendo molta fatica...


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ultimamente sto facendo molta fatica...


ma secondo te, perchè?


----------



## Nicka (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma secondo te, perchè?


Perché siamo molto più "connessi" rispetto a qualche anno fa...
Una volta non eri a conoscenza delle cose che pensavano sempre le persone, ora se solo apri FB a qualsiasi ora hai foto e pensieri di gente di cui alla fine magari non ti importa nemmeno più di tanto. 
Una volta,  al lavoro o a casa o sui mezzi di trasporto eri sola con te stessa (o colleghi e famigliari al massimo)...
Ora la tua vita è invasa da gente che manco saluti per strada e da tutti i suoi gatti e da tutta la pupù che fanno i bambini più intelligenti del mondo!

Questo, secondo me, non aiuta la sopportazione...


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perché siamo molto più "connessi" rispetto a qualche anno fa...
> Una volta non eri a conoscenza delle cose che pensavano sempre le persone, ora se solo apri FB a qualsiasi ora hai foto e pensieri di gente di cui alla fine magari non ti importa nemmeno più di tanto.
> Una volta,  al lavoro o a casa o sui mezzi di trasporto eri sola con te stessa (o colleghi e famigliari al massimo)...
> Ora la tua vita è invasa da gente che manco saluti per strada e da tutti i suoi gatti e da tutta la pupù che fanno i bambini più intelligenti del mondo!
> ...


essere sovraesposti quindi è un male
(concordo in pieno con la storia di gatti e bambini....)


----------



## Nicka (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> essere sovraesposti quindi è un male
> (concordo in pieno con la storia di gatti e bambini....)


Per me è IL male...comincio a pensarlo seriamente...


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me è IL male...comincio a pensarlo seriamente...


quindi dovremmo disintossicarci dal web?
effettivamente, domenica ero al mare, avevo il cellulare dietro
ma era in borsa, spento, ero sconnessa dal "mondo"
e stavo benissimo


----------



## rewindmee (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> essere sovraesposti quindi è un male
> (concordo in pieno con la storia di gatti e bambini....)


Decisamente sì. Bisogna avere un meccanismo di compartimentazione del cervello, per dare aria alle parti utili della realtà... Stare poco su FB ma soprattutto filtrare i post nella mente... FB aiuta in questo, a livello grafico 
Poi, portare la gente interessante sul tuo sistema di messaggi preferito, invece di avere mille sistemi da monitorare per uno piacevole e cento scocciatori


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Decisamente sì. Bisogna avere un meccanismo di compartimentazione del cervello, per dare aria alle parti utili della realtà... Stare poco su FB ma soprattutto filtrare i post nella mente... FB aiuta in questo, a livello grafico
> Poi, portare la gente interessante sul tuo sistema di messaggi preferito, invece di avere mille sistemi da monitorare per uno piacevole e cento scocciatori


il vero problema è che a volte, anche persone che adori
e che scrivono cose eccelse
riescono a scadere in un nano secondo 
e a farti salire gli istinti omicidi


----------



## rewindmee (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> il vero problema è che a volte, anche persone che adori
> e che scrivono cose eccelse
> riescono a scadere in un nano secondo
> e a farti salire gli istinti omicidi


E allora martellali singolarmente e riportali in riga :rotfl:


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> E allora martellali singolarmente e riportali in riga :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma nn ci penso nemmeno


----------



## gas (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io nn sopporto più niente e nessuno
> mi da fastidio qualsiasi cosa
> dal post che si leggono, ai programmi alla tv
> ma soprattutto nn sopporto più la gente
> ...


ottimo 3d...
la tua sensazione è anche la mia, oggi non si sorride più, siamo molto più astiosi
e non abbiamo più pazienza, per cui insoddisfatti delle cose che ci circondano


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ottimo 3d...
> la tua sensazione è anche la mia, oggi non si sorride più, siamo molto più astiosi
> e non abbiamo più pazienza, per cui insoddisfatti delle cose che ci circondano


c'è da dire che nn viviamo un periodo facile, quindi il malumore è dietro l'angolo
ma io ho proprio insofferenza verso le persone...
soprattutto chi si lamenta senza motivo...


----------



## gas (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> c'è da dire che nn viviamo un periodo facile, quindi il malumore è dietro l'angolo
> ma io ho proprio insofferenza verso le persone...
> soprattutto chi si lamenta senza motivo...


oggi è una lamentela continua... dall'ufficio, alle persone che ti circondano, alla famiglia
c'è carenza di buon'umore, di un sorriso....


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> oggi è una lamentela continua... dall'ufficio, alle persone che ti circondano, alla famiglia
> c'è carenza di buon'umore, di un sorriso....


sarà per questo che quando mi chiedono "come va?"
io rispondo sempre "bene" ?


----------



## rewindmee (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> sarà per questo che quando mi chiedono "come va?"
> io rispondo sempre "bene" ?


Quella è educazione, sta nel Galateo 

Io infatti dico sempre "insomma" :rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io nn sopporto più niente e nessuno
> mi da fastidio qualsiasi cosa
> dal post che si leggono, ai programmi alla tv
> ma soprattutto nn sopporto più la gente
> ...


Ciao.
Mi è capitato, si.
Sono stato un distillato di rabbia, insoddisfazione e rassegnazione per un pò. Benché non è che abbia mai avuto chissà quali traumi nella mia vita, abbastanza serena direi.
Oviamente le colpe le vedevo nel mondo, non in me stesso.
La terapia mi ha molto aiutato: ad alcuni non fa nulla, per altri serve poco, io ho avuto la fortuna di ottimizzare il percorso e riuscire a stare bene con me stesso ed in pace col mondo, più o meno.
Certo non è tutto rose e fiori, spesso ci sono momenti abbastanza opachi tendenti allo scuro, ma l'odio e la rabbia non ci sono più.
Ed è veramente un grande traguardo per me, ma davvero: non lo dico per retorica ma col cuore.
Ti auguro di trovare serenità
Un abbraccio, se posso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io nn sopporto più niente e nessuno
> mi da fastidio qualsiasi cosa
> dal post che si leggono, ai programmi alla tv
> ma soprattutto nn sopporto più la gente
> ...



Sì, mi capita.
Ma faccio un lavoro che mi ha insegnato, tra le altre cose, a fermarmi prima di mandare affanculo la gente.
Così ho il tempo di ragionare e scopro che un buon 80% delle mie intolleranze non sono colpa della gente, ma dovute a miei stati d'animo ( anche se il comportamento maleducato che riscontro spesso in giro non aiuta alla predisposizione). E poi.....sorrido. A tutti.


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Quella è educazione, sta nel Galateo
> 
> Io infatti dico sempre "insomma" :rotfl:


sì beh, certo
però è anche che nn ho voglia di spiegare niente
anche perchè se hai un problema, trovi sempre qualcuno
che ha problemi più problemi dei tuoi e fa a gara a chi sta peggio
e poi quando sei alla fine passi pure per quella che si lamenta
e allora con un "bene" si stronca tutto sul nascere


----------



## gas (10 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, mi capita.
> Ma faccio un lavoro che mi ha insegnato, tra le altre cose, a fermarmi prima di mandare affanculo la gente.
> Così ho il tempo di ragionare e scopro che un buon 80% delle mie intolleranze non sono colpa della gente, ma dovute a miei stati d'animo ( anche se il comportamento maleducato che riscontro spesso in giro non aiuta alla predisposizione). E poi.....*sorrido. A tutti*.


cosa molto rara oggi


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Mi è capitato, si.
> Sono stato un distillato di rabbia, insoddisfazione e rassegnazione per un pò. Benché non è che abbia mai avuto chissà quali traumi nella mia vita, abbastanza serena direi.
> Oviamente le colpe le vedevo nel mondo, non in me stesso.
> ...


io ho solo problemi di insofferenza verso la gente, soprattutto quella stupida
nn è che mi lascio condizionare dagli altri eh... anzi
a me di quello che fanno gli altri nn mi è mai importato niente
solo che ultimamente ogni commento mi infastidisce


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> c'è da dire che nn viviamo un periodo facile, quindi il malumore è dietro l'angolo
> ma io ho proprio insofferenza verso le persone...
> soprattutto chi si lamenta senza motivo...


ma ti stai lamentando senza motivo


----------



## Tubarao (10 Settembre 2014)

E' da una vita che la mattina mi sveglio con certi cazzi che manco voi che siete pratiche l'avete visti mai (cit).

C'è ci sviluppa intolleranze ai latticini, io le sto sviluppando alla gente.


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, mi capita.
> Ma faccio un lavoro che mi ha insegnato, tra le altre cose, a fermarmi prima di mandare affanculo la gente.
> Così ho il tempo di ragionare e scopro che un buon 80% delle mie intolleranze non sono colpa della gente, ma dovute a miei stati d'animo ( anche se il comportamento maleducato che riscontro spesso in giro non aiuta alla predisposizione). E poi.....sorrido. A tutti.


ah ma pure io sorrido a tutti e nn mando a quel paese nessuno
però sento che la mia capacità di sopportare
la maleducazione e la stupidità sono molto calate


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ti stai lamentando senza motivo


è per questo che nn mi sopporti?


----------



## gas (10 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' da una vita che la mattina mi sveglio con certi cazzi che manco voi che siete pratiche l'avete visti mai (cit).
> 
> C'è ci sviluppa intolleranze ai latticini, io le sto sviluppando alla gente.


:up:   c'è tanta maleducazione


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' da una vita che la mattina mi sveglio con certi cazzi che manco voi che siete pratiche l'avete visti mai (cit).
> 
> C'è ci sviluppa intolleranze ai latticini, io le sto sviluppando alla gente.


:up:


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> è per questo che nn mi sopporti?


ti accolgo, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> :up:


Ieri ero in posto dove per motivi futili stava per scattare una rissa. Mi sono reso conto che mi è dispiaciuto che non sia scattata


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti accolgo, ci mancherebbe.


perchè nn puoi fare altrimenti


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ieri ero in posto dove per motivi futili stava per scattare una rissa. Mi sono reso conto che mi è dispiaciuto che non sia scattata


avevi voglia di menare qualcuno?


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ieri ero in posto dove per motivi futili stava per scattare una rissa. Mi sono reso conto che mi è dispiaciuto che non sia scattata


Tuba scusa se non mi faccio i fatti miei ma: riesci a capire il perché ti senti così? o è un malessere di cui non vedi le cause?


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tuba scusa se non mi faccio i fatti miei ma: riesci a capire il perché ti senti così? o è un malessere di cui non vedi le cause?


c'è da dire che a volte la gente è così tanto scema
che un paio di schiaffi se li merita
te li cava dalle mani


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2014)

a me non pare che sia così.dipende dal nostro stato d'animo.
in america c'è gente che si alza al mattino così e spara alla folla


gas ha detto:


> oggi è una lamentela continua... dall'ufficio, alle persone che ti circondano, alla famiglia
> c'è carenza di buon'umore, di un sorriso....


----------



## Nicka (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> c'è da dire che a volte la gente è così tanto scema
> che un paio di schiaffi se li merita
> te li cava dalle mani


Quotissimo!


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tuba scusa se non mi faccio i fatti miei ma: riesci a capire il perché ti senti così? o è un malessere di cui non vedi le cause?


è una domanda molto sensata


----------



## Nicka (10 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me non pare che sia così.dipende dal nostro stato d'animo.
> in america c'è gente che si alza al mattino così e spara alla folla


Perché hanno le armi libere...se ci fosse la vendita libera anche qui non mi stupirei se ci fossero casi simili...


----------



## Tubarao (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> avevi voglia di menare qualcuno?


Ti spiego.

Dopo allenamento capita di andare a mangiare un panino in un localetto vicino la palestra.
Il tipo che lo gestisce è molto gentile e a modo.
Ha la musica nel locale ma la tiene giustamente bassa per non disturbare.
Ci stavamo mangiando i nostri panini chiacchierando del più e del meno fuori dal locale quando entra uno che comincia a sbraitare:

Mi hai rotto il cazzo, abbassa la musica, io la mattina lavoro, porco.....etc etc

Orario: 23:20, in un quartiere molto noto per la sua vita notturna.

In quel momento nel locale c'erano: il proprietario, due ragazze nostre amiche, e questo che sbraitava.

Tra un porco e l'altro questo ad un certo tipo molla un ceffone che la metà basta al proprietario del locale.

Vista la cosa, una delle due amiche mie, prende il tipo e lo spinge fuori chiedendogli se era pazzo.

Se ne è andato via senza dire una parola.

Mentre la mia amica lo spingeva fuori dal locale, pensavo: Se la tocca lo massacro.

Non l'ha toccata.

Ho realizzato che mi è dispiaciuto che non l'abbia fatto.


----------



## rewindmee (10 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perché hanno le armi libere...se ci fosse la vendita libera anche qui non mi stupirei se ci fossero casi simili...


Qui nella prima settimana ci sarebbero ALMENO mille morti


----------



## Dalida (10 Settembre 2014)

"l'inferno sono gli altri" come dice sartre.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quotissimo!


aborro questo parlare degli altri come se non fossimo noi


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> c'è da dire che a volte la gente è così tanto scema
> che un paio di schiaffi se li merita
> te li cava dalle mani


Io non parto mai dall'idea che il mo interlocutore sia scemo. e penso che se anche è scemo non per questo io sia in assoluto meglio di lui. penso che si possa essere scemi per svariati motivi e in certe fasi della vita, anni fa anche io con i miei comprtamenti forse tiravo gli schiaffi dalla facia della gente, ma stavo male ed ero forse reso scemo dal malessere.
Penso sempre che un attegiamento di non scontro e di mediazione e il porsi nei panni dell'altro in un certo momento mi sia consono, sia nella mia natura.
forse è sbagliato, forse no, non saprei: io così sento di fare. 
Non credo negli schiaffi, scusami


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti spiego.
> 
> Dopo allenamento capita di andare a mangiare un panino in un localetto vicino la palestra.
> Il tipo che lo gestisce è molto gentile e a modo.
> ...


certo che....
dopo l'allenamento ti mangi un panino? 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti spiego.
> 
> Dopo allenamento capita di andare a mangiare un panino in un localetto vicino la palestra.
> Il tipo che lo gestisce è molto gentile e a modo.
> ...


e saresti stato disponibile a passare dei guai per una cazzata?
mah
pensate positivo e fatevi i fatti vostri


----------



## lothar57 (10 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' da una vita che la mattina mi sveglio con certi cazzi che manco voi che siete pratiche l'avete visti mai (cit).
> 
> C'è ci sviluppa intolleranze ai latticini, io le sto sviluppando alla gente.



Caro Tuba mi associo,la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso,ieri sera,e stata la notizia che gli aspiranti governatori dell'Emilia,Richetti e Bonaccini ovvio del PD,sono indagati per spese pazze,fatte  con i nostri soldi.
Si commentava stamattina,tra imprenditori......non ti dico la rabbia.......ci facciamo un culo cosi',per quelle m.....che non sanno cosa sia la crisi,a spese nostre........


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io non parto mai dall'idea che il mo interlocutore sia scemo. e penso che se anche è scemo non per questo io sia in assoluto meglio di lui. penso che si possa essere scemi per svariati motivi e in certe fasi della vita, anni fa anche io con i miei comprtamenti forse tiravo gli schiaffi dalla facia della gente, ma stavo male ed ero forse reso scemo dal malessere.
> Penso sempre che un attegiamento di non scontro e di mediazione e il porsi nei panni dell'altro in un certo momento mi sia consono, sia nella mia natura.
> forse è sbagliato, forse no, non saprei: io così sento di fare.
> Non credo negli schiaffi, scusami


io invece ultimamente sto rivalutando le punizioni corporali
e cmq nn ho assolutamente detto niente di quello che hai capito te


----------



## Tubarao (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> certo che....
> dopo l'allenamento ti mangi un panino?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Perché era chiusa la nostra trattoria preferita che cucina una cacio e pepe che in alcune situazioni è molto meglio del sesso


----------



## Nicka (10 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> aborro questo parlare degli altri come se non fossimo noi


Posso avere opinione che certa gente sia scema e mi faccia venire voglia di una sberla?
O no? Che poi non lo faccia è un altro paio di maniche, ma alcuni sarebbero da prendere a calci in culo.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io invece ultimamente sto rivalutando le punizioni corporali
> *e cmq nn ho assolutamente detto niente di quello che hai capito te[*/QUOTE]
> 
> In che senso scusa?


----------



## Nicka (10 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perché era chiusa la nostra trattoria preferita che cucina una cacio e pepe che in alcune situazioni è molto meglio del sesso


Quando vengo a Roma SALLO...


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2014)

ossignur che aggressività .va tutto bene 





Nicka ha detto:


> Posso avere opinione che certa gente sia scema e mi faccia venire voglia di una sberla?
> O no? Che poi non lo faccia è un altro paio di maniche, ma alcuni sarebbero da prendere a calci in culo.


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perché era chiusa la nostra trattoria preferita che cucina una cacio e pepe che in alcune situazioni è molto meglio del sesso


no vabbè... mi astengo da far commenti sull'ultima frase :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
poi vabbè, sarà che io nn sono una mangiatrice né di pane né di pasta


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io non parto mai dall'idea che il mo interlocutore sia scemo. e penso che se anche è scemo non per questo io sia in assoluto meglio di lui. penso che si possa essere scemi per svariati motivi e in certe fasi della vita, anni fa anche io con i miei comprtamenti forse tiravo gli schiaffi dalla facia della gente, ma stavo male ed ero forse reso scemo dal malessere.
> Penso sempre che un attegiamento di non scontro e di mediazione *e il porsi nei panni dell'altro* in un certo momento mi sia consono, sia nella mia natura.
> forse è sbagliato, forse no, non saprei: io così sento di fare.
> Non credo negli schiaffi, scusami


provarci non fa mai male, in effetti


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> biri ha detto:
> 
> 
> > io invece ultimamente sto rivalutando le punizioni corporali
> ...


nel senso che tu hai scritto "Io nn parto dal presupposto che il mio interlocutore sia scemo"
chi ti ha detto che io lo faccia? 
io ho solo detto che a volte alcune persone sono così talmente idiote
che ti cavano la violenza dalle mani
poi il mondo è pieno di idioti ma nn tutti ti fanno venire voglia di menarli


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando vengo a Roma SALLO...


posso venire anche io? sono di strada....


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> provarci non fa mai male, in effetti


Cara Minerva, 
siamo in netta minoranza mi sembra, se anche tu la pensi come me su questo (e sarebbe la prima volta, quindi quasi non ci credo) .
L'aggressività o la si ha o non la sia ha o viene fuori in momenti di eccezionale gravità (tipo difendersi o difendere una persona cara da un attacco ecc).
Io non ce l'ho. E mi sento bene. tutto qui.


----------



## Nicka (10 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ossignur che aggressività .va tutto bene


Ma tu la gente aggressiva l'hai mai vista?


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> nel senso che tu hai scritto "Io nn parto dal presupposto che il mio interlocutore sia scemo"
> chi ti ha detto che io lo faccia?
> io ho solo detto che a volte alcune persone sono così talmente idiote
> che ti cavano la violenza dalle mani
> poi il mondo è pieno di idioti ma nn tutti ti fanno venire voglia di menarli


Ok perfetto ho inteso male, mi scuso.
diciamo che ho espresso una mia idea non in replica ad una tua affermazione.
Una mia opinione e basta.
Sorry


----------



## rewindmee (10 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e saresti stato disponibile a passare dei guai per una cazzata?
> mah
> pensate positivo e fatevi i fatti vostri


E lasceresti picchiare una donna per non passare guai???


----------



## Nicka (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> posso venire anche io? sono di strada....


Basta che guido io...non mi piace che guidino altri...


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Cara Minerva,
> siamo in netta minoranza mi sembra, se anche tu la pensi come me su questo (e sarebbe la prima volta, quindi quasi non ci credo) .
> L'aggressività o la si ha o non la sia ha o viene fuori in momenti di eccezionale gravità (tipo difendersi o difendere una persona cara da un attacco ecc).
> Io non ce l'ho. E mi sento bene. tutto qui.


no è che voi avete capito quello che vi pare
io ho parlato di insofferenza e nn di aggressività
tu l'hai messa in mezzo con la rabbia e l'odio
io nn ho rabbia e nn odio nessuno
ho solo meno pazienza, specie nel dover ripetere le cose
quando so che parlo chiaro


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2014)

Ciao


Un conto è essere scemi, avere barriere, rimanere incastrati nelle idee ... 
E lì, ci vuole solo pazienza. Basta spiegare e spiegare ... e ascoltare ... 
Un modo si trova sempre per comunicare, se la volontà c'è ... 

Ben altra cosa l'arroganza, la supponenza, la derisione ... 
Questa è la vera ignoranza che preclude una comunicazione ... 


sienne


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Basta che guido io...non mi piace che guidino altri...


no problem, a me nn piace guidare


----------



## rewindmee (10 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perché era chiusa la nostra trattoria preferita che cucina una cacio e pepe che in alcune situazioni è molto meglio del sesso


Solo alcune mozzarelle di bufala sono meglio del sesso...


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> *no è che voi avete capito quello che vi pare*
> io ho parlato di insofferenza e nn di aggressività
> tu l'hai messa in mezzo con la rabbia e l'odio
> io nn ho rabbia e nn odio nessuno
> ...


Si, è probabile.
Ti ho anche chiesto scusa.


----------



## rewindmee (10 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando vengo a Roma SALLO...


La frase romanescamente corretta era Quando vengo a Roma GIA' SAI


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> La frase romanescamente corretta era Quando vengo a Roma GIA' SAI


già sai nn si dice un po' più  a sud di roma?


----------



## rewindmee (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> già sai nn si dice un po' più  a sud di roma?


Forse... ma Sallo è usato soprattutto nella citazione "se le cose non le sai, salle!"


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Cara Minerva,
> siamo in netta minoranza mi sembra, se anche tu la pensi come me su questo (e sarebbe la prima volta, quindi quasi non ci credo) .
> L'aggressività o la si ha o non la sia ha o viene fuori in momenti di eccezionale gravità (tipo difendersi o difendere una persona cara da un attacco ecc).
> Io non ce l'ho. E mi sento bene. tutto qui.


è che ho sempre detestato i discorsi sugli altri come massa non bene identificata dalla quale ci si esclude non si sa bene in nome di cosa.
tranne poi saltare sulla sedia a leggere mezzo giudizio su specifici comportamenti scorretti...perché l'essere umano è fragile e imperfetto


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Si, è probabile.
> Ti ho anche chiesto scusa.


ma nn c'è da chiedere scusa, ripeto che nn sono arrabbiata


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è che ho sempre detestato i discorsi sugli altri come massa non bene identificata dalla quale ci si esclude non si sa bene in nome di cosa.
> tranne poi saltare sulla sedia a leggere mezzo giudizio su specifici comportamenti scorretti...perché l'essere umano è fragile e imperfetto


e chi ti ha detto che io mi escludo dagli altri?
sei un pochetto supponente oggi...


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma nn c'è da chiedere scusa, ripeto che nn sono arrabbiata


ok, grazie.


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Forse... ma Sallo è usato soprattutto nella citazione "se le cose non le sai, salle!"


 vero
cmq
vieni a roma pure te?


----------



## Nicka (10 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Cara Minerva,
> siamo in netta minoranza mi sembra, se anche tu la pensi come me su questo (e sarebbe la prima volta, quindi quasi non ci credo) .
> L'aggressività o la si ha o non la sia ha o viene fuori in momenti di eccezionale gravità (tipo difendersi o difendere una persona cara da un attacco ecc).
> Io non ce l'ho. E mi sento bene. tutto qui.


Sì ma perdonami...io mi sono beccata dell'aggressiva e sono una delle persone più tranquille del mondo.
Non alzo le mani, non alzo nemmeno la voce se non quando è strettamente necessario.
È chiaro che se vengo aggredita reagisco...
Non parto dal presupposto che il mondo sia scemo, ma credo che a volte certa gente due sberle le meriti tutte. Sberle morali e anche fisiche, a seconda di chi hai davanti e a seconda di che linguaggio capisce.
E se non meno nessuno non è che mi sento male! Non me ne frega proprio niente. 
E mi becco io dell'aggressiva...
Mah...


----------



## Tubarao (10 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io non parto mai dall'idea che il mo interlocutore sia scemo. e penso che se anche è scemo non per questo io sia in assoluto meglio di lui. penso che si possa essere scemi per svariati motivi e in certe fasi della vita, anni fa anche io con i miei comprtamenti forse tiravo gli schiaffi dalla facia della gente, ma stavo male ed ero forse reso scemo dal malessere.
> Penso sempre che un attegiamento di non scontro e di mediazione e il porsi nei panni dell'altro in un certo momento mi sia consono, sia nella mia natura.
> forse è sbagliato, forse no, non saprei: io così sento di fare.
> Non credo negli schiaffi, scusami


Metropolitana.
Fermata Termini che è quella con maggior affluenza.
Arriva il treno con me dentro.
Sulla banchina è pieno di gente.
Si aprono le porte.
Un muro di persone davanti a me che mica ci pensa a farsi di lato per darmi la possibilità di scendere.
Questo tutte le sante mattine che Cristo manda in terra.
In genere continuo placidamente a leggere il mio giornale speranzoso che a qualcuno si accenda una lampadina in testa e realizzi: Se faccio un passo di lato questo scende e io entro.
Ogni tanto mi viene voglia di scendere facendomi spazio a capocciate sulle gengive.
Ancora non mi capacito del perché non l'abbia mai fatto.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì ma perdonami...io mi sono beccata dell'aggressiva e sono una delle persone più tranquille del mondo.
> Non alzo le mani, non alzo nemmeno la voce se non quando è strettamente necessario.
> È chiaro che se vengo aggredita reagisco...
> Non parto dal presupposto che il mondo sia scemo, ma credo che a volte certa gente due sberle le meriti tutte. Sberle morali e anche fisiche, a seconda di chi hai davanti e a seconda di che linguaggio capisce.
> ...


ma da chi da me?
io parlavo in generale e parlavo di me
l'ultima mia intenzione era darti dell'aggressiva.
gesù oggi come parlo faccio guai.


----------



## Nicka (10 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Forse... ma Sallo è usato soprattutto nella citazione "se le cose non le sai, salle!"


Mi sono presa una licenza poetica...


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì ma perdonami..*.io mi sono beccata dell'aggressiva *e sono una delle persone più tranquille del mondo.
> Non alzo le mani, non alzo nemmeno la voce se non quando è strettamente necessario.
> È chiaro che se vengo aggredita reagisco...
> Non parto dal presupposto che il mondo sia scemo, ma credo che a volte certa gente due sberle le meriti tutte. Sberle morali e anche fisiche, a seconda di chi hai davanti e a seconda di che linguaggio capisce.
> ...


 che brutto termine beccata,il tono era scherzoso.


----------



## Nicka (10 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ma da chi da me?
> io parlavo in generale e parlavo di me
> l'ultima mia intenzione era darti dell'aggressiva.
> gesù oggi come parlo faccio guai.


No, non da te...
È che qui ci si esprime e fioccano giudizi sulla base del niente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì ma perdonami...io mi sono beccata dell'aggressiva e sono una delle persone più tranquille del mondo.
> 
> Non alzo le mani, non alzo nemmeno la voce se non quando è strettamente necessario.
> 
> ...



Ti quoto. In una situazione come quella descritta da tubarao anche il mio istinto sarebbe quello di difendere alzando le mani. Se necessario.
Ma sperare che lo facciano per primi per poterlo fare anch'io é un altro discorso.


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Metropolitana.
> Fermata Termini che è quella con maggior affluenza.
> Arriva il treno con me dentro.
> Sulla banchina è pieno di gente.
> ...


stessa cosa che capita pure a me quando scendo dal treno
nn è capibile il numero di persone che pretende di salire mentre stai scendendo
un giorno ad uno gliel'ho dovuto dire, era davanti a me nella fila per salire e stava praticamente in mezzo
"se nn ti sposti nn scende nessuno"
questo mi ha guardato con un'espressione così idiota che mi ha impressionato
sembrava che nn si rendesse conto che se la gente nn ha spazio, nn passa :facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (10 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che brutto termine beccata,il tono era scherzoso.


Scherzoso?
Allora sono scema, non ci sono arrivata...


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, non da te...
> *È che qui ci si esprime e fioccano giudizi sulla base del niente*.


eccalà


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

noto che pure qui dentro ci si sopporta poco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2014)

Sbaglio o stamattina sopportate poco?
:rotfl:


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sbaglio o stamattina sopportate poco?
> :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Metropolitana.
> Fermata Termini che è quella con maggior affluenza.
> Arriva il treno con me dentro.
> Sulla banchina è pieno di gente.
> ...



Ciao

credo, perché non si ha imparato da sempre, che prima si fa scendere e si lascia libero il passaggio. 
O lo impari da piccolo, o ti trovi sempre tra i piedi, senza rendertene conto, che è uno spazio pubblico. 
Terribili sono pure coloro, che si fermano a chiacchierare con valigia e tutto davanti ad una uscita,
o le scale mobili ecc. proprio ... una mancanza della concezione dello spazio da occupare ... 


sienne


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, perché non si ha imparato da sempre, che prima si fa scendere e si lascia libero il passaggio.
> O lo impari da piccolo, o ti trovi sempre tra i piedi, senza rendertene conto, che è uno spazio pubblico.
> ...


per me è solo menefreghismo


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, non da te...
> È che qui ci si esprime e fioccano giudizi sulla base del niente.


Guarda Nicka veramente senza polemica: io giudizi sugli altri non ne esprimo mai.
parlavo in generale (peraltro sbagliando nel senso che, come mi ha fato giustamente notare l'autrice del thread qui non si parlava di aggressività ma di sopportazione ed io in buona fede ho capito una cosa per un'altra - il che non è poi raro, come forse sai - ) e forse siccome ho avuto IO un problema di aggressività mi sono sentito di condividerlo, tutto qui.
Ho sbagliato post e argomento.
Capita. 
Questo è.


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Guarda Nicka veramente senza polemica: io giudizi sugli altri non ne esprimo mai.
> parlavo in generale (peraltro sbagliando nel senso che, come mi ha fato giustamente notare l'autrice del thread qui non si parlava di aggressività ma di sopportazione ed io in buona fede ho capito una cosa per un'altra - il che non è poi raro, come forse sai - ) e forse siccome ho avuto IO un problema di aggressività mi sono sentito di condividerlo, tutto qui.
> Ho sbagliato post e argomento.
> Capita.
> Questo è.


madonna mia è stata minerva a darle dell'aggressiva, nn tu
nn sta parlando di te!


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> per me è solo menefreghismo



Ciao

ma il più delle volte, quando lo fai notare, saltano sorpresi e si scusano ...
Questo mi fa credere, che proprio non si rendono conto ... 
non hanno uno script mentale, di regole implicite dello spazio pubblico ... 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (10 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Metropolitana.
> Fermata Termini che è quella con maggior affluenza.
> Arriva il treno con me dentro.
> Sulla banchina è pieno di gente.
> ...


Ogni mattina devo fare il badge per entrare.
C'è un banco con tre persone che ti registrano e ti consegnano il badge.
C'è una linea gialla come in banca dove aspettare il tuo turno.
Quando uno dei tre si libera, chiamano il primo in fila e gli fanno il badge.
Oggi davanti a me c'erano tre persone.
Si libera uno dei tipi che rilasciano il badge e questi vanno tutti e tre da lui, facendomi diventare il primo della fila.
Aspetto il mio turno.
Si libera uno. 
Faccio per andare. 
E uno dei tre di prima ritiene opportuno passarmi davanti.
Gentilmente gli faccio notare: Scusi, ma lei si era messo in fila presso l'altro impiegato.
Risposta: E che c'entra.
Che fai ? 
L'impulso è stato quello di lasciarlo per terra a pisciare sangue, il risultato è stato che invece gli ho detto: Vabbè faccia sto badge e si sbrighi che già mi ha stancato.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io nn sopporto più niente e nessuno
> mi da fastidio qualsiasi cosa
> dal post che si leggono, ai programmi alla tv
> ma soprattutto nn sopporto più la gente
> ...


Mettiti in lista.


----------



## Nicka (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> noto che pure qui dentro ci si sopporta poco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sbaglio o stamattina sopportate poco?
> :rotfl:


Quasi che c'ho voglia di mandarvi affanculo...
Ma se lo faccio poi sembro aggressiva o solo maleducata?
E se dico che ho il ciclo o non ho digerito o ho litigato col moroso ho delle attenuanti?!


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma il più delle volte, quando lo fai notare, saltano sorpresi e si scusano ...
> Questo mi fa credere, che proprio non si rendono conto ...
> ...


ok, mettiamo caso che nn se ne rendano conto
questo mi fa chiedere, ma allora, la gente, come vive?


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> madonna mia è stata minerva a darle dell'aggressiva, nn tu
> nn sta parlando di te!


va bene ma non t'arrabbiare, sopportami un pochino.


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quasi che c'ho voglia di mandarvi affanculo...
> Ma se lo faccio poi sembro aggressiva o solo maleducata?
> E se dico che ho il ciclo o non ho digerito o ho litigato col moroso ho delle attenuanti?!


io sono in sindrome premestruale
se mi mandi affanculo, ti ci rimando e amiche come prima


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Settembre 2014)

io non sopporto leggere nn invece di non

scusate è più forte di me

proprio mi viene il nervoso





e adoro le foto dei gatti!


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> va bene ma non t'arrabbiare, sopportami un pochino.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma io nn sono arrabbiata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ogni mattina devo fare il badge per entrare.
> C'è un banco con tre persone che ti registrano e ti consegnano il badge.
> C'è una linea gialla come in banca dove aspettare il tuo turno.
> Quando uno dei tre si libera, chiamano il primo in fila e gli fanno il badge.
> ...


pure a me sarebbe venuto il tuo stesso impulso...


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> io non sopporto leggere nn invece di non
> 
> scusate è più forte di me
> 
> ...


ma pure a me piacciono i gatti
però nn (non) tutti i minuti


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mettiti in lista.


----------



## zanna (10 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ogni mattina devo fare il badge per entrare.
> C'è un banco con tre persone che ti registrano e ti consegnano il badge.
> C'è una linea gialla come in banca dove aspettare il tuo turno.
> Quando uno dei tre si libera, chiamano il primo in fila e gli fanno il badge.
> ...


Tenerone :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Gli avrei detto "Vabbè faccia sto stracazzo de badge e si sbrighi che mi ha già rotto pesantemente i coglioni"  che poi è la stessa cosa


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Tenerone :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Gli avrei detto "Vabbè faccia sto stracazzo de badge e si sbrighi che mi ha già rotto pesantemente i coglioni"  che poi è la stessa cosa


poi ti prendi pure del maleducato


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma il più delle volte, quando lo fai notare, saltano sorpresi e si scusano ...
> Questo mi fa credere, che proprio non si rendono conto ...
> ...



Quoto.
A me è successo all'autogrill la settimana scorsa. Uno di quelli lunghi e stretti.
Entriamo io e una mia amica e ci accorgiamo subito che sebbene abbiamo davanti la cassa, c'è una lunga  fila di clienti che si sviluppa dalla parte opposta a noi.
Ci mettiamo in fila.
Ben tre persone entrate dopo di noi non l'hanno capito al volo e si sono fiondate sulla cassa.  Ovviamente gli altri gliel'hanno fatto notare in un nanosecondo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma pure a me piacciono i gatti
> però nn (non) tutti i minuti



ma basta non guardare FB tutti i minuti!

PS Scusa ma tu perché sei una brutta persona? brutta in che senso? cattiva? aggressiva? o per le occhiaie?


----------



## rewindmee (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> vero
> cmq
> vieni a roma pure te?


"Vengo" a Roma? So' de Roma ahah
Ma vengo quando e a fare che?


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma basta non guardare FB tutti i minuti!
> 
> PS Scusa ma tu perché sei una brutta persona? brutta in che senso? cattiva? aggressiva? o per le occhiaie?


non amo il politicamente corretto e non riesco ad essere buonista e a compatire il mio prossimo


non guardo FB ogni momento, ma quando lo guardo mi pare di stare in un gattile


----------



## zanna (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> poi ti prendi pure del maleducato


Non in maniera palese ... quando ho le mie "cose" la gente si sposta ... basta uno sguardo


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> "Vengo" a Roma? So' de Roma ahah
> Ma vengo quando e a fare che?


ma noi si veniva  a mangiare


----------



## rewindmee (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma noi si veniva  a mangiare


Io non vengo quasi mai mangiando... solo una volta, c'era una sotto al tavolo :rotfl:

A mangiare dove?


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ok, mettiamo caso che nn se ne rendano conto
> questo mi fa chiedere, ma allora, la gente, come vive?



Ciao

me lo sono chiesto spesso. E per quello che osservo, non percepiscono e realizzano quello che gli circonda. 
Come se la testa avesse posto solo per una cosa alla volta. Ad esempio, non ricordo più in quale paese,
sul marciapiedi tutti camminavano sulla parte destra. Alcuni stranieri tranquilli, anche se s'imbattevano 
di continuo ... non si sono resi conto di questa regola. Bastava solo guardare. Oppure qui, c'è la regola 
molto severa (se non ti attieni, te lo fanno subito notare), che prima si aspetta che le persona scendano
da un tram/bus/treno e solo dopo si sale. Ci sono dei stranieri che non percepiscono questa regola,
hanno una loro, e non riescono ad adeguarsi ... proprio la testa non vuole. Una volta una signora anziana
mi ha risposto in portoghese, che è anziana perciò ha la precedenza ... 

Difficile, avvolte non basta il buon senso ... perché non tutti ci arrivano. 
Ci vogliono come delle regole implicite che si insegnano da quando si è piccoli ... 


sienne


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Io non vengo quasi mai mangiando... solo una volta, c'era una sotto al tavolo :rotfl:
> 
> A mangiare dove?


e che ne so io?  decidi te che sei del posto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> non amo il politicamente corretto e non riesco ad essere buonista e a compatire il mio prossimo


ma questo non ti rende una brutta persona

io di brutte persone ne ho conosciute e facevano cose ben peggiori


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Io non vengo quasi mai mangiando... solo una volta, c'era una sotto al tavolo :rotfl:


oh mamma


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2014)

:rotfl:





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> oh mamma


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma questo non ti rende una brutta persona
> 
> io di brutte persone ne ho conosciute e facevano cose ben peggiori


lo so, ma alla fine io passo sempre da stronza


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2014)

a volte penso che sia un'affermazione diventata politicamente corretta 





biri ha detto:


> *non amo il politicamente corretto *e non riesco ad essere buonista e a compatire il mio prossimo
> 
> 
> non guardo FB ogni momento, ma quando lo guardo mi pare di stare in un gattile


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


>


Io spero sempre in un virus che salvi il pianeta. Una cura.


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io spero sempre in un virus che salvi il pianeta. Una cura.


l'estinzione umana?


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> l'estinzione umana?


A te Nietsche e Schopenauer ti fanno un baffo


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a volte penso che sia un'affermazione diventata politicamente corretta


il politicamente corretto è ipocrisia
ti faccio un esempio molto terra terra
quando andavo all'asilo con me c'era un bambino handicappato
che poi è diventato portatore di handicap
che poi è diventato disabile
che poi è diventato diversamente abile
sono passati 30 anni, gli hanno cambiato nome
perchè handicappato era ritenuto offensivo
ma lui è rimasto sempre la stessa persona
è come le puttane che adesso sono escort 
è come un delinquente che muore e diventa santo
e tanto altro ancora


----------



## zanna (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> l'estinzione umana?


Magari no ... forse intendeva una bella sfoltita :mexican:


----------



## rewindmee (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e che ne so io?  decidi te che sei del posto


C'è l'imbarazzo della scelta... su www.yelp.it ci sono recensioni e voti, cerca il tipo di cucina e poi si va


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> A te Nietsche e Schopenauer ti fanno un baffo


sei il secondo che mi paragona a nietsche e sta cosa mi preoccupa un po'
tra l'altro manco l'ho letto :rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (10 Settembre 2014)

ho citato sartre ma vedo che nessuno lo ha filato. chiunque abbia problemi di sopportazione "degli altri" ha, a mio avviso, un problema fasullo. nessuno ci obbliga a frequentare chi non ci piace [inutile dire che io frequento pochissime persone e ho pochissimi contatti FB]. 

quoto un po' in generale Minerva e Hellseven.


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Magari no ... forse intendeva una bella sfoltita :mexican:


beh, effettivamente scendere sotto un miliardo di persone nn sarebbe male


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> il politicamente corretto è ipocrisia
> ti faccio un esempio molto terra terra
> quando andavo all'asilo con me c'era un bambino handicappato
> che poi è diventato portatore di handicap
> ...



Ciao

non è proprio così ... e l'ultima non ci sta come esempio. 

Si tende a cambiare definizione, quando alla parola ci sono troppe connotazioni negative. 
Purtroppo, alla fine dipende da chi parla e da come usa le parole ... lì, si da il vero peso. 
Ma piano piano lo si sta capendo ... 


sienne


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ho citato sartre ma vedo che nessuno lo ha filato. chiunque abbia problemi di sopportazione "degli altri" ha, a mio avviso, un problema fasullo. nessuno ci obbliga a frequentare chi non ci piace [inutile dire che io frequento pochissime persone e ho pochissimi contatti FB].
> 
> quoto un po' in generale Minerva e Hellseven.


chi ti dice che io frequenti gente che nn mi piace?
domenica ero in spiaggia, c'era una mamma che si è lamentata tutta la mattina
un po' coi figli, un po' col marito, un po' col mondo
era insopportabile, ma mica la frequentavo


----------



## Dalida (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> il politicamente corretto è ipocrisia
> ti faccio un esempio molto terra terra
> quando andavo all'asilo con me c'era un bambino handicappato
> che poi è diventato portatore di handicap
> ...


se definirlo "disabile" può dare anche una piccola parte di sollievo a lui e alla sua famiglia a te cosa costa? lo sanno tutti benissimo che mica sta meglio se lo chiami diversamente, ma magari socialmente si sente meno discriminato. fosse anche una sensazione fugace, cosa c'è di così fastidioso?


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ho citato sartre ma vedo che nessuno lo ha filato. chiunque abbia problemi di sopportazione "degli altri" ha, a mio avviso, un problema fasullo. nessuno ci obbliga a frequentare chi non ci piace [inutile dire che io frequento pochissime persone e ho pochissimi contatti FB].
> 
> quoto un po' in generale Minerva e Hellseven.


Ciao.
me lo sono perso, dove l'hai citato?
c'è più ennui che superuomo in questo, pensi?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> l'estinzione umana?


L'altra sera ho guardato l'ultimo film su Noè. Se sto pirla avesse ucciso le due gemelline ora il mondo sarebbe un paradiso. Senza esseri umani.

Inizio veramente a pensare che l'agente Smith avesse ragione.


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è proprio così ... e l'ultima non ci sta come esempio.
> 
> ...


sì ma il peso è nelle orecchie di chi vuole per forza travisare le parole
e allora si cerca sempre il modo più indolore

ma c'è gente che si è indignata perchè nel parcheggio di un supermercato
c'era il cartello per i posti riservati ai disabili e c'era scritto
"se vuoi il mio posto prenditi anche il mio handicap"
c'è stato un babbo che si è arrabbiato perchè lui si sentiva fiero
 di avere un figlio disabile

a me a  volte mi sembra di sognare


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io nn sopporto più niente e nessuno
> mi da fastidio qualsiasi cosa
> dal post che si leggono, ai programmi alla tv
> ma soprattutto nn sopporto più la gente
> ...


Perchè siamo più incattiviti. 15 anni fa era tutto più easy.


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> se definirlo "disabile" può dare anche una piccola parte di sollievo a lui e alla sua famiglia a te cosa costa? lo sanno tutti benissimo che mica sta meglio se lo chiami diversamente, ma magari socialmente si sente meno discriminato. fosse anche una sensazione fugace, cosa c'è di così fastidioso?


è fastidioso il fatto che si debba sempre abbellire qualcosa
nn ha senso


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Perchè siamo più incattiviti. 15 anni fa era tutto più easy.


15 anni fa avevo 17 anni


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> sì ma il peso è nelle orecchie di chi vuole per forza travisare le parole
> e allora si cerca sempre il modo più indolore
> 
> ma c'è gente che si è indignata perchè nel parcheggio di un supermercato
> ...


Eddai non ti lamentare. Pensa che ora che li chiamiamo termovalorizzatori inquinano meno. Gli inceneritori inquinavano. :rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> chi ti dice che io frequenti gente che nn mi piace?
> domenica ero in spiaggia, c'era una mamma che si è lamentata tutta la mattina
> un po' coi figli, un po' col marito, un po' col mondo
> era insopportabile, ma mica la frequentavo


beh, capita di incontrare qualcuno di irritante. un po' dappertutto. a me personalmente quel genere di irritazione passa subito.


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Eddai non ti lamentare. Pensa che ora che li chiamiamo termovalorizzatori inquinano meno. Gli inceneritori inquinavano. :rotfl:


appunto


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> beh, capita di incontrare qualcuno di irritante. un po' dappertutto. a me personalmente quel genere di irritazione passa subito.


ma passa subito pure a me


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> è fastidioso il fatto che si debba sempre abbellire qualcosa
> nn ha senso



Ciao

non è abbellire, ma neutralizzare il più possibile ... è ben altra cosa ... 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> è fastidioso il fatto che si debba sempre abbellire qualcosa
> nn ha senso



una persona a me molto cara è disabile. storicamente, termini come "handicappato" o "mongoloide" o "ritardato" hanno un'accezione dispregiativa quindi, per tutelare la dignità di quella persona [che peraltro è incapace di intendere e volere, quindi non può farlo da sé], preferisco chiamarla disabile. non si abbellisce mica nulla, si prova a non essere le persone fastidiose di cui poi ci si lamenta [non mi riferisco a te nello specifico, parlo in generale, ci tengo a sottolinearlo].


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2014)

Ciao

cioè, a un bambino non direi mai, sei un po' idiota ... 
ma direi, hai qualche difficoltà ... 

C'è una differenza abissale ... che non è abbellire ... 


sienne


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è abbellire, ma neutralizzare il più possibile ... è ben altra cosa ...
> 
> ...


si spera di neutralizzare, ma cambiare le parole nn cambia il succo
e alla fine è il succo che conta


----------



## Dalida (10 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è abbellire, ma neutralizzare il più possibile ... è ben altra cosa ...
> 
> ...


cara, non faccio che quotarti!


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> si spera di neutralizzare, ma cambiare le parole nn cambia il succo
> e alla fine è il succo che conta



Ciao

si. Quello che ho detto prima, che alla fine dipende dalle intenzioni.

Ma certe connotazioni negative, non le togli, anche se con buone intenzioni. 
Non definisco un mio amico omosessuale, frocio ... sapendo bene, 
come viene anche utilizzata la parola. 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (10 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao.
> me lo sono perso, dove l'hai citato?
> c'è più ennui che superuomo in questo, pensi?


post #40.
effettivamente, mi aspettavo che proprio tu la raccogliessi. :up:


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> "l'inferno sono gli altri" come dice sartre.


Verde se potessi ma già te ne ho dato uno da poco ....
In effetti imperdonabile superficialità la mia.
Ma a Sartre, e ora qualcuno si incazzerà di brutto ma tant'è, rispondo col Mahatma

"Dobbiamo diventare il cambiamento che vogliamo vedere".

Sopportatemi, se potete


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> 15 anni fa avevo 17 anni


www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nzr5kUtL6KM


----------



## Dalida (10 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Verde se potessi ma già te ne ho dato uno da poco ....
> In effetti imperdonabile superficialità la mia.
> Ma a Sartre, e ora qualcuno si incazzerà di brutto ma tant'è, rispondo col Mahatma
> 
> ...



beh, potresti rispondermi proprio con l'amato roth "perché non provate voi a tollerare me?". 
il tema della convivenza con "gli altri" secondo me, va ricondotto sempre a noi stessi. come praticamente tutto.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> il politicamente corretto è ipocrisia
> ti faccio un esempio molto terra terra
> quando andavo all'asilo con me c'era un bambino handicappato
> che poi è diventato portatore di handicap
> ...


io invece penso che a volte nelle parole ci sia un'evoluzione nella sensibilità della gente e quel bambino in un diversamente abile ci poteva leggere affetto e attenzione al fatto che c'erano tante cose nelle quali magari non era handicappato, anzi.


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io invece penso che a volte nelle parole ci sia un'evoluzione nella sensibilità della gente e quel bambino in un diversamente abile ci poteva leggere affetto e attenzione al fatto che c'erano tante cose nelle quali magari non era handicappato, anzi.


nel caso specifico, lui nn si rende conto di niente


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nzr5kUtL6KM


:rotfl:ma nn sto così messa male dai


----------



## Dalida (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> nel caso specifico, lui nn si rende conto di niente


a maggior ragione siamo noi altri a dover tutelare la sua dignità di persona. a livello individuale e sociale.


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> a maggior ragione siamo noi altri a dover tutelare la sua dignità di persona. a livello individuale e sociale.


sì ma questo si fa con l'educazione, nn cambiando nome alle cose


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> nel caso specifico, lui nn si rende conto di niente


chi gli vuole bene sì.e comunque personalmente non ne sarei mai sicura.
 in genere non dobbiamo vendere tutta la buona educazione e sensibiità per ipocrisia


----------



## birba (10 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi gli vuole bene sì.e comunque personalmente non ne sarei mai sicura.
> in genere non dobbiamo vendere tutta la buona educazione e sensibiità per ipocrisia


quindi secondo te io nn sono né educata né sensibile... 
cmq, per la cronaca, quel bambino io l'ho visto diventare grande
e sono pure io tra le persone che gli vogliono bene
e se ti dico che, poverino, non si rende conto, te lo dico perchè è vero
e francamente nn mi sento di dire che sia tutelato dalle parole


----------



## Dalida (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> sì ma questo si fa con l'educazione, nn cambiando nome alle cose


l'educazione passa anche attraverso il linguaggio, e anche attraverso le leggi contro la discriminazione [ci sono state sentenze che hanno ritenuto lesivi della dignità personale alcuni epiteti]. ripeto, cosa c'è di male se può aiutare chi già vive una situazione di sofferenza? io non mi sentirei meno ipocrita a chiamare un disabile "handicappato", mi sentirei solo un'incivile.


----------



## rewindmee (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> 15 anni fa avevo 17 anni


...e bevevi come il farfallino?


----------



## rewindmee (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> si spera di neutralizzare, ma cambiare le parole nn cambia il succo
> e alla fine è il succo che conta


...come ho detto a proposito del farfallino


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> *quindi secondo te io nn sono né educata né sensibile.*..
> cmq, per la cronaca, quel bambino io l'ho visto diventare grande
> e sono pure io tra le persone che gli vogliono bene
> e se ti dico che, poverino, non si rende conto, te lo dico perchè è vero
> e francamente nn mi sento di dire che sia tutelato dalle parole


non mi pare di averlo scritto.ci si può confrontare senza arrivare allo scontro , a proposito


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me è IL male...comincio a pensarlo seriamente...


assolutamente d'accordo... gli input eccessivi sono dispersivi e disorientanti, è come una "pedita del centro" di noi stessi. La quantità difficilmente si accompagna alla qualità della vita.


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io nn sopporto più niente e nessuno
> mi da fastidio qualsiasi cosa
> dal post che si leggono, ai programmi alla tv
> ma soprattutto nn sopporto più la gente
> ...



no, credo che le persone veramente insopportabili siano poche, però ammetto di essere un po' distratta


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> beh, potresti rispondermi proprio con l'amato roth "perché non provate voi a tollerare me?".
> il tema della convivenza con "gli altri" secondo me, va ricondotto sempre a noi stessi. come praticamente tutto.


cara amica,
purtroppo non ricordo tutte le citazioni a memoria.
Anzi ti confesso che la memoria non è più quella di una volta: troppi dati sensibili non belli ma necessari da memorizzare.
ciò detto la citazione è sublime, come quasi sempre lo è il nostro amico Zuckermann/Kepesh


----------



## Dalida (10 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> cara amica,
> purtroppo non ricordo tutte le citazioni a memoria.
> Anzi ti confesso che la memoria non è più quella di una volta: troppi dati sensibili non belli ma necessari da memorizzare.
> ciò detto la citazione è sublime, come quasi sempre lo è il nostro amico Zuckermann/Kepesh



l'ho anche sbagliata, è molto meglio, la stavo rileggendo ora e mi pare opportuna alla discussione:
"E Lei che ne direbbe di estendere la sua tolleranza a me?". nemmeno io le ricordo a memoria, chiaramente. 
le appunto, i miei libri sono pieni di scarabocchi, asterischi e sottolineature.


----------



## Dalida (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e francamente nn mi sento di dire che sia tutelato dalle parole


sicuramente la sua dignità non è tutelata nemmeno se gli si dà dell'handicappato, dello storpio o quel che si vuole. è ovvio che non basta cambiare una parola, ma se mai si comincia..


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2014)

Ciao

la parola è uno strumento prezioso del nostro pensiero,
ci comunica, tra altro, la visione che abbiamo sul mondo ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no è che voi avete capito quello che vi pare
> io ho parlato di insofferenza e nn di aggressività
> tu l'hai messa in mezzo con la rabbia e l'odio
> io nn ho rabbia e nn odio nessuno
> ...


come ti capisco.
Tu non hai idea, cara Biri, di come io ti capisca.
Sto pensando di sostituirmi con una serie di messaggi registrati, per darti un'idea.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come ti capisco.
> Tu non hai idea, cara Biri, di come io ti capisca.
> Sto pensando di sostituirmi con una serie di messaggi registrati, per darti un'idea.


vabbè dai, ho sbagliato a interpretare, suvvia non perdere la calma pure tu, mi cade un mito :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> vabbè dai, ho sbagliato a interpretare, suvvia non perdere la calma pure tu, mi cade un mito :up:


ma noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
IO PARLAVO DEL LAVORO
ahahahahahahahahahahhhhh


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2014)

Successo un'ora fa. Memore di quanto letto qui sopra assegno delle disposizioni a una mia collaboratrice. Le ripeto due volte e scandendo in modo chiaro le parole e i concetti in modo che non siano fraintendibili.
Vengono eseguite in modo non consono. Al che io: "cosa avevo detto?" E ripeto nuovamente.
Lei: Potevi spiegarmi meglio.

A questo punto alla mia forza di volontà e resistenza andrebbe assegnato il Nobel


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Successo un'ora fa. Memore di quanto letto qui sopra assegno delle disposizioni a una mia collaboratrice. Le ripeto due volte e scandendo in modo chiaro le parole e i concetti in modo che non siano fraintendibili.
> Vengono eseguite in modo non consono. Al che io: "cosa avevo detto?" E ripeto nuovamente.
> Lei: Potevi spiegarmi meglio.
> 
> A questo punto alla mia forza di volontà e resistenza andrebbe assegnato il Nobel


Era una disposizione di facile esecuzione, Chiaretta?


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> IO PARLAVO DEL LAVORO
> ahahahahahahahahahahhhhh



:rofl::uhoh::fischio:ardon::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Era una disposizione di facile esecuzione, Chiaretta?



Mooooolto facile.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2014)

ops ...sul lavoro sono insopportabile


Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Successo un'ora fa. Memore di quanto letto qui sopra assegno delle disposizioni a una mia collaboratrice. Le ripeto due volte e scandendo in modo chiaro le parole e i concetti in modo che non siano fraintendibili.
> Vengono eseguite in modo non consono. Al che io: "cosa avevo detto?" E ripeto nuovamente.
> Lei: Potevi spiegarmi meglio.
> 
> A questo punto alla mia forza di volontà e resistenza andrebbe assegnato il Nobel


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Successo un'ora fa. Memore di quanto letto qui sopra assegno delle disposizioni a una mia collaboratrice. Le ripeto due volte e scandendo in modo chiaro le parole e i concetti in modo che non siano fraintendibili.
> Vengono eseguite in modo non consono. Al che io: "cosa avevo detto?" E ripeto nuovamente.
> Lei: Potevi spiegarmi meglio.
> 
> A questo punto alla mia forza di volontà e resistenza andrebbe assegnato il Nobel


... e quando poi tu dici: ma io ti avevo detto... e ti rispondono: ma io *avevo pensato*...
lì mi scatta la carogna.
Perchè i casi sono due: o pensi che io sia un'idiota e dica stronzate... e potrebbe essere.
Oppure potevi eventualmente chiedere un confronto.
Quindi è vera la prima ipotesi; ok, però me lo devi dimostrare.
e lì di solito frana il castello.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mooooolto facile.


Forse è innamorata, o triste, o spaventata perché pensa che tu pensi che non sa fare nulla, o semplicemente ha paura di riconoscere di aver sbagliato una cosa così stupida, perché se lo ammettesse con se stessa penserebbe di riconoscere in tal modo di essere stupida anche lei.
L'importante è che sei riuscita a trattenerti, da signora e persona comprensiva quale sei.
Sono certo che se sbottavi, poi ex post stavi male tu.
Questo è per quanto mi riguarda uno dei motivi per cui tendo a non sbottare o sclerare mai.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Forse è innamorata, o triste, o spaventata perché pensa che tu pensi che non sa fare nulla, o semplicemente ha paura di riconoscere di aver sbagliato una cosa così stupida, perché se lo ammettesse con se stessa penserebbe di riconoscere in tal modo di essere stupida anche lei.
> L'importante è che sei riuscita a trattenerti, da signora e persona comprensiva quale sei.
> Sono certo che se sbottavi, poi ex post stavi male tu.
> Questo è per quanto mi riguarda uno dei motivi per cui tendo a non sbottare o sclerare mai.



Se si tratta di sciocchezze alla fine lascio correre e mi rivolgo altrove per il tempo di lasciar passare il momento critico: quando non ci sono riuscita sono sempre seguiti dei chiarimenti ed eventualmente delle scuse.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se si tratta di sciocchezze alla fine lascio correre e mi rivolgo altrove per il tempo di lasciar passare il momento critico: *quando non ci sono riuscita sono sempre seguiti dei chiarimenti ed eventualmente delle scuse*.


Non ne ho mai _minimamente _dubitato.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Settembre 2014)

Quello che trovo insopportabile (e non lo sopporto e lo faccio chiaramente intendere) io è l'incapacità di gestire il proprio corpo nei pubblici spazi.
Ma ha ragione @sienne, si tratta di assenza di pattern, non di cattiva volontà, cioè si tratta di mancanza di educazione.
Come che sia non la tollero, quella lì specifica (è la situazione tipica descritta da Tubarao nell'episodio della metro o della coda per il badge). E siccome non la tollero e mi sale dal profondo immediatamente una rabbia che se vincessi, come potrei, mi spappolerebbe il fegato (e questo è prioritario perché io continui a sorridere e sia serafica come sono a beneficio dell'umanità che incontro), cortesemente ma fermamente e duramente, esplicito il concetto, a meno che non mi trovi dinanzi una gang di rapper o simili. 
In alternativa, se sono in auto, e una massa di studenti occupa il passo carrale, tendo al leggero speronamento.
Sono la persona più disponibile e comprensiva del mondo, ma su questa specifica maleducazione, non mi trattengo.

C'è poi l'arroganza, c'è la supponenza. Su queste anche non transigo, Una volta -me ne pentii, ma solo perché fui sconsiderata nel valutare le possibili conseguenze del mio gesto, che continuo a ritenere opportuno, e mi andò bene che u valutato tale anche dalla dirigenza- dinanzi alla lettura della Gazzetta dello Sport volutamente esibita in aula da uno studente maggiorenne, a seguito del mio -unico- invito gentile a riporla nello zaino visto che stavo leggendo Montale (si parva licet componere, ecc.) non seguito, anzi, del tutto ignorato, per la rabbia del suo atteggiamente di mancato rispetto NON nei miei confronti, ma nei confronti di Montale medesimo e della poesia, mi uscì un manrovescio che prese lo studente del tutto alla sprovvista, perché glielo mollai alle spalle senza interrompere la lettura...

Ci sono poi altre cosucce, per lo più riguardanti il patrimonio artistico e paesaggistico nostrano, che risolverei a bombe. Per esempio, quando lungo una strada meravigliosa che c'è nella provincia di Pisa, vidi che avevano fatto una concessione edilizia per la costruzione di qualche villetta a schiera (per fortuna alla fine risultarono così basse che non deturpano il panorama), mi venne davvero voglia di fabbricare un po' di nitroglicerina (cosa facilissima) e organizzare un bel botto.


----------



## rewindmee (10 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quello che trovo insopportabile (e non lo sopporto e lo faccio chiaramente intendere) io è l'incapacità di gestire il proprio corpo nei pubblici spazi.


E come fai quando ti toccano il sedere sull'autobus? :rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (10 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> E come fai quando ti toccano il sedere sull'autobus? :rotfl:


Ho la fortuna di non doverlo prendere. Io cammino, mi dà un grande senso di padronanza, libertà e efficienza.


----------



## rewindmee (10 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho la fortuna di non doverlo prendere. Io cammino, mi dà un grande senso di padronanza, libertà e efficienza.


Anche io adoro camminare... però sono costretto a prendere spesso i mezzi


----------



## disincantata (10 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Tuba mi associo,la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso,ieri sera,e stata la notizia che gli aspiranti governatori dell'Emilia,Richetti e Bonaccini ovvio del PD,sono indagati per spese pazze,fatte  con i nostri soldi.
> Si commentava stamattina,tra imprenditori......non ti dico la rabbia.......ci facciamo un culo cosi',per quelle m.....che non sanno cosa sia la crisi,a spese nostre........


Notizia parziale. Sono indagati tutti i consiglieri di tutti i partiti. Compreso 5☆.


----------



## disincantata (10 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Successo un'ora fa. Memore di quanto letto qui sopra assegno delle disposizioni a una mia collaboratrice. Le ripeto due volte e scandendo in modo chiaro le parole e i concetti in modo che non siano fraintendibili.
> Vengono eseguite in modo non consono. Al che io: "cosa avevo detto?" E ripeto nuovamente.
> Lei: Potevi spiegarmi meglio.
> 
> A questo punto alla mia forza di volontà e resistenza andrebbe assegnato il Nobel


Non sarà il tuo caso ma gente che non sa spiegare c'è n'e' tanta tanta.

La prossima volta falle ripetere.

:up:


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io nn sopporto più niente e nessuno
> mi da fastidio qualsiasi cosa
> dal post che si leggono, ai programmi alla tv
> ma soprattutto nn sopporto più la gente
> ...


certo che si!

questa ero io
questa mattina in ufficio
a momenti mi levavo le scarpe
e le tiravo dietro alla mia collega:unhappy:

[video=youtube;bLwj83hNlQk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLwj83hNlQk[/video]


----------



## rewindmee (11 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Notizia parziale. Sono indagati tutti i consiglieri di tutti i partiti. Compreso 5☆.


Ma soprattutto sono 4k euro, quando c'è chi ne ha rubati milioni e ce lo siamo dimenticato...


----------



## Fantastica (11 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto sono 4k euro, quando c'è chi ne ha rubati milioni e ce lo siamo dimenticato...


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :up:


Vero...ma quello che salta fuori e'il minimo...loro qua'hanno rubato a man bassa,controllano tutto...se il Partitone non e'''coinvolto'',le ruote non girano...comunque stamattina Bonaccini e'stato interrogato 3 ore dal Pm.E nonostante questo insiste,a candidarsi.............


----------



## free (11 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vero...ma quello che salta fuori e'il minimo...loro qua'hanno rubato a man bassa,controllano tutto...se il Partitone non e'''coinvolto'',le ruote non girano...comunque stamattina Bonaccini e'stato interrogato 3 ore dal Pm.E nonostante questo insiste,a candidarsi.............



perchè hanno tutti la faccia come il culo
ci sarebbe da non pagare più un euro di tasse e buonanotte, ladri di merda, e pure ignoranti e incompetenti
anzi, almeno fossero ignoranti, non ci arrivano nemmeno:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Settembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> perchè hanno tutti la faccia come il culo
> ci sarebbe da non pagare più un euro di tasse e buonanotte, ladri di merda, e pure ignoranti e incompetenti
> anzi, almeno fossero ignoranti, non ci arrivano nemmeno:singleeye:


Si cominciamo a tosare gli F24,basta levare uno zero.......non sai quanti lo stiano facendo.Basta pagare per sti ladri...


----------



## free (11 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Si cominciamo a tosare gli F24,basta levare uno zero.......non sai quanti lo stiano facendo.Basta pagare per sti ladri...


ma io agli F24 gli darei proprio fuoco, ho le rate fino a ottobre e poi il mega acconto di novembre, non me ne parlare:unhappy:


----------

